#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-07
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y&sns=fb
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9Ig7> (at www.youtube.com)
<MarkDude> Hmmm the bot should have got te name
<nathwill> i r confused
<nathwill> isn't meetingology only here for official meetin's?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: Its here all the time now
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> o i c
<nathwill> trying to bump average attendance? :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: Uhh no its just easier because the owner of the bot doesnt want to have to join and part his bot from tons of channels
<bkerensa> likley 40-50 channels it is in
<nathwill> eew
<bkerensa> nathwill: I'm hoping in the next hour I do not get robbed
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa is selling a cracked iPhone 4 he found to some random russian guy off CL
 * bkerensa has heard horror stories of people getting robbed
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> uh
<nathwill> g'luck dude
<nathwill> bring a flashlight
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have a Kershaw
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> even better
<bkerensa> #praise nathwill
 * Oregonian nathwill is the bomb
<bkerensa> #commands
<Oregonian> bkerensa: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<bkerensa> nathwill: ZNC has a cool feature called Prowl
<nathwill> prowl?
<bkerensa> Yeah it sends push notifications to iphones and androids
<bkerensa> so if your away it will ping ur phone
<bkerensa> nathwill: I'm giving OpemBox one more crack hopefully this saturday
<nathwill> why'd you not stick w/ the first crack?
<bkerensa> nathwill: I couldnt get that app container/panel to load
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> even crunchbang has the little container thingy but I cant make one load on Ubuntu
<nathwill> you should try tint2
<nathwill> it's quite a bit better
<nathwill> fbpanel is lame
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: You know any worthwhile install guides?
 * bkerensa tried a fbpanel how to and it didnt work
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> so I wanna make sure I get the right instructions
<nathwill> sudo apt-get install tint2
<nathwill> tint2 &
<bkerensa> tin2 & in the file
<bkerensa> nathwill: ?
<nathwill> autostart.sh?
<nathwill> yeah
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> k
<nathwill> tint2 &
<nathwill> and the cb forums have some kick-ass tint2 config files
<nathwill> if you want to play around with it
<bkerensa> nathwill brb let me check it one sec
<nathwill> you can position and twist, colorize, opaque or not, etc etc to your heart's content
<nathwill> ok. i'm eod at work, so taking off. may bbl
<nathwill> night all
<bkerensa> nathwill: there we go
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> now my desktop looks very basic and slim :P
<bkerensa> I wonder if I can make tint2 fill the entire bottom of my screen
<bkerensa> Hello tyler-
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Watching the UDS Loco and Laptop Testing Session on Ytube... :)
<nathwill> chanserv, you're too assertive
<bkerensa> nathwill: This work? -ChanServ- Flags -O were set on nathwill in #ubuntu-us-or.
<bkerensa> you can still op via chanserv if you need
 * bkerensa needs to find a sushi spot in southeast before he heads out to do errands
<nathwill> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah I got tired of the auto-op
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> i totally agree
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got tint2 and openbox working nicely
<nathwill> nice :D
<nathwill> i love tint2
 * bkerensa gets ready to port last month's meeting minutes to wiki
 * bkerensa facepalms
<bkerensa> so much work
 * bkerensa has to do a Team Report for LoCo Council
<nathwill> explaining how awesome we are?
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/TeamReports/11/October
<Oregonian> Title: OregonTeam/TeamReports/11/October - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<bkerensa> nathwill: I guess logs are not enough
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nobody told me we had to do reports so I just put together TeamReports which didnt exist in our wiki
<bkerensa> and I did October.... I'm going to work on September
<bkerensa> apparently they have ended reporting period for August so I cant go back past Sept
<bkerensa> would be helpful if LoCo Council sent new LoCo leads some sort of "Welcome Guide" instead of expecting us to piece make and guess all our obligations :P
 * bkerensa slaps MarkDude for never telling him about this 
<bkerensa> hi tyman
<MarkDude> Team reports?
<MarkDude> Yes a guide of some sort would be helpful
<MarkDude> That would be part of the reason other projects send out a todo list for leads
<MarkDude> Codifying has been an issue
<MarkDude> So no code has been issued due to bikeshedding, imho
 * MarkDude can give you one more Ubuntu heads up- Mark S arbitrarily changes his mind regularly, and just DOES stuff
<MarkDude> And your only option will be to cope, consider yourself warned. As far as other requirements, they change. I always looked at it as a moving target
<MarkDude> bkerensa, has great leadership qualities, and may be able to help make this process easier for others that follow
<bkerensa> ;p
<c_smith> yellow
<bkerensa> Hey
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon has a G+ Page! https://plus.google.com/u/0/103209052804909343382/posts
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9IuI> (at plus.google.com)
<c_smith> awesome!!!! :D
<bkerensa> and +Linux
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108734178838301503131/posts
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9IuX> (at plus.google.com)
<c_smith> nice.
<Brian_H> Linux hasn't shared anything with you. :(
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-08
<bkerensa> slangasek: Nice sixxs account.... I guess I was supposed to get one due to Ubuntu Membership but they declined my account request?
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> oh?
<bkerensa> said they couldnt verify my address and identity
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> and I asked what they need as proof and they never responded after that
<slangasek> I don't know much about the workings of sixxs
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> kinda lame
<slangasek> I've had my account for years
<bkerensa> slangasek: WOU needs some mentors for a FOSS project :)
<bkerensa> they selected Ubuntu as the center of their project
<slangasek> I don't think I have the spare cycles :/
<bkerensa> slangasek: my cycles are limited these days too
<slangasek> what exactly is the project?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I dont think people realize how much some Ubuntu Contributors put in hour wise
<slangasek> (perhaps we can find someone with a specific interest in whatever they're doing)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well a asst professor is trying to get her Phd and so she wants to do her dissertation on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> and so she needs Ubuntu Contributors to help mentor her students
<bkerensa> she has not given me the full scope of how the mentorship will work yet
<bkerensa> But I signed on and also pinged our mailing list... She thinks Ubuntu Oregon would be the must suitable group to provide mentoring
<slangasek> curious
<slangasek> curious - the dissertation on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> indeed
 * bkerensa needs to find spare cycles to read his python books so he can start writing some decent py
<slangasek> what books are you using?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Head into Python and then the Python book from O'Reilly
<slangasek> Head into Python?  Is that like Dive into Python, but.. not? :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: One of those titles =o idk its in my tech closet atm
<bkerensa> Good Morning Everyone
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Look what just arrived http://i.imgur.com/XcdXO.jpg
<Brian_H> oh snap
<Brian_H> did you set it up yet?
<Brian_H> we just setup our company google+ page :D
<bkerensa> Brian_H: The phone?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nah its for my fiancee but Microsoft sent it to me free
<Brian_H> yea
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> eeewwww
<bkerensa> G+ for the win
<bkerensa> Brian_H: :P
<bkerensa> thats why im not using it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Wow
<bkerensa> my CPU fan is running so hot I put a soda next to my desk laptop on a OSU OSL coaster and within 3-4 mins its warm
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> it was ice cold
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<bkerensa> hi cosmicpizza
<cosmicpizza> how to supress the password in gadmin proftpd in order to every people access to my ftp server ???
<cosmicpizza>  and the username too ?
<bkerensa> cosmicpizza: I'm not sure I follow? You mean turn off Anonymous FTP access?
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: c'est a dire quoi?
<cosmicpizza> i just want to every people can access to my ftp server without password or username
<bkerensa> cosmicpizza: Ahh yes you wish to enable anonymous ftp
<cosmicpizza> yes that' s right
<bkerensa> cosmicpizza: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Authentication.html
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9Hqs> (at www.proftpd.org)
<bkerensa> Your proftpd.conf just add a anonymous ftp section
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: sorry if this question bothers you, but if english isn't your first language, what is?
<cosmicpizza> it' s quite difficult to me to understand english but i can make efforts
<cosmicpizza> thx hypodermia
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: just wondering if the language barrier is one where we can meet in the middle. that's all.
<bkerensa> cosmicpizza: I think hypodermia speaks french :D
<cosmicpizza> tu parles francais hypodermia ?
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: bien sur. j'ai deja essayé d'en parler avec toi :x
<cosmicpizza> désolé
<cosmicpizza> lol
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: c'est pas grave
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: si tu as plus besoin d'aide, laisse-moi savoir :3
<cosmicpizza> bon en gros je cherche à virer le système de mot de passe sous gadmin afin que n' importe qui puisse se connecter sur mon serveur ftp
<cosmicpizza> ?
<hypodermia> je n'ai jamais utilisé proftpd, mais je sais que il s'agirait de permettre les connexions anonymes
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: peut-etre y a-t-il d'autre canals plus utiles pour poser cette question?
<cosmicpizza> non le canal français n' est pas terrible
<hypodermia> lol
<cosmicpizza> et puis j' aime travailler mon anglais
<hypodermia> je comprends :3
<cosmicpizza> ;)
<hypodermia> et moi c'est bien de parler français de temps en temps
<hypodermia> en tout cas
<hypodermia> bkerensa: yeah you understood. proftpd anonymous access. which i don't know how to do offhand
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Simple cake... Nano proftpd.conf and add a Anonymous section
<bkerensa> many examples online... much like editing Apache config
<hypodermia> bkerensa: lol well there ya go. cosmicpizza vas-y fonce~
<cosmicpizza> be right back........trying some advices....
<cosmicpizza> ok i' m back
<cosmicpizza> someone can try my ftp at ftp://cosmicpizza.dyndns.org ?
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: i was unable to connect. sorry
<cosmicpizza> damn it !
<cosmicpizza> and at ftp://90.24.247.222 ?
<mr_mustash> cosmicpizza: I can connect to it using the IP address
<mr_mustash> Using a no credentials
<cosmicpizza> all right
<cosmicpizza> that' s enough for me
<cosmicpizza> thx
<cosmicpizza> nope :#
<cosmicpizza> i want people connect to my dynamic dns name domain
<cosmicpizza> at ftp://cosmicpizza.dyndns.org
<cosmicpizza> or http://cosmicpizza.dyndns.org
<Oregonian> Title: Page d’index (at cosmicpizza.dyndns.org)
<cosmicpizza> what do you mean oregonian ?
<cosmicpizza> si tu veux parler en français avec moi hypodermia il n' y a pas de problème ;)
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: merci. en ce moment je bosse, malheureusement
<cosmicpizza> ha ok
<cosmicpizza> what time is it in oregon ? (near 2 pm ?)
<hypodermia> exact
<cosmicpizza> ok
<cosmicpizza> il est 23 heures à paris
<hypodermia> faut se coucher bientot
<cosmicpizza> smoggy weather
<cosmicpizza> oui
<cosmicpizza> dans 2 h
<hypodermia> cosmicpizza: lol k
<hypodermia> excuse, mdr
<cosmicpizza> sorry: foggy weather
<cosmicpizza> pas de mal hypodermia
<hypodermia> lol
<hypodermia> je blague
<hypodermia> les français comprendraient quand-meme
<cosmicpizza> tu parles bien français c' est sûr
<hypodermia> merci :3
<hypodermia> ça fait longtemps que je ne l'utilise pas
<cosmicpizza> c' est dommage
<hypodermia> meh. ça arrive quand on vive a Portland
<cosmicpizza> tu ne dois pas avoir souvent l' occase de parler français aux states
<cosmicpizza> hé oui !
<hypodermia> lol
<hypodermia> en effet
<cosmicpizza> je regarde souvent CNN pour parfaire mon anglais
<hypodermia> écoutes-tu jamais NPR?
<cosmicpizza> c' est pas la meilleure chaine d' infos mais c' est déjà ça
<cosmicpizza> je connais pas npr
<cosmicpizza> c' est quoi ?
<cosmicpizza> une radio ?
<hypodermia> radio publique aux states
<cosmicpizza> haaaaa tu as un lien stp ?
<hypodermia> www.npr.org je crois
<cosmicpizza> c' est bon j' ai trouvé
<hypodermia> j'écoute ça tous les matins et tous les soirs
<cosmicpizza> j' écoute là...
<hypodermia> beaucoup préfère ça au CNN
<cosmicpizza> très bien merci beaucoup
<cosmicpizza> si tu veux écouter une radio française correcte écoute FRANCE INTER : http://www.franceinter.fr/
<hypodermia> merci. peut-etre lorsque je quitte
<cosmicpizza> les infos sont très chaudes en ce moment en france !!!
<hypodermia> pourquoi ça? à cause du crise economique?
<cosmicpizza> oui oui
<hypodermia> lol
<cosmicpizza> *de la crise économique
<hypodermia> oh oh oh je viens d'entendre parler que berlesconi vien de quitter sa position
<hypodermia> merci
<cosmicpizza> oui berlusconi va partir
<hypodermia> oh man
<hypodermia> that's intense
<cosmicpizza> sarkosy aussi j' espère
<cosmicpizza> very intense
<hypodermia> ah bon?
<hypodermia> tu n'aimes pas sarkozy?
<cosmicpizza> aux prochaines élections du moins
<cosmicpizza> non personne ne l' aime en france
<hypodermia> lol
<hypodermia> je ne suis pas au courant
<cosmicpizza> il n' est plus populaire depuis quelques temps
<cosmicpizza> brb
<hypodermia> je vois
<MarkDude> El bueno.
<MarkDude> Oregon francais
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-09
<hypodermia> i always forget when i'm speaking french that some people don't understand it
<bkerensa> Hi TRAVISg
<tgm4883> bkerensa, can you take my gmail acct out of your G+ and use my other email address?
<tgm4883> since I killed that account
<TRAVISg> wey there
<TRAVISg> Or hey there
<TRAVISg> I am actually off to dinner Peace
<c_smith-> heyo
<bkerensa> tgm4883: uhh your google apps one?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I'm only seeing one of you
<c_smith-> heya,
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea my google apps one
<jhmextern> hey, I was able to connect and see your files.
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> #seen jhmextern
<Oregonian> bkerensa: jhmextern was last seen in #ubuntu-us-or 2 hours, 2 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <jhmextern> hey, I was able to connect and see your files.
<bkerensa> Good Morning All
<bkerensa> <jhmextern> [05:39:17] hey, I was able to connect and see your files.
<bkerensa> ?
<jhmextern> Hello bkerensa, I am talking about the other guy that was setting the ftp in French
<bkerensa> jhmextern: Oh :D
 * bkerensa facepalms and gets ready to call into conference line with Rackspace
<bkerensa> Your conference will begin when the chair person arrives. Please Wait. [Melody Begins]
<MarkDude> What video player allows for easiest way to mirror video?
<bkerensa> VLC
<bkerensa> ?
<MarkDude> Settings are where?
 * MarkDude sees where it is in windows
<MarkDude> not findijng it here
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-10
<tgm4883> mirror video?
<c_smith-> hiya
 * MarkDude figured it out
<MarkDude> Use Open Shot
<MarkDude> add mirror effect, then encode
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-11
<c_smith-> bkerensa, any word from the Library?
<bkerensa> c_smith-: Nothing yet
 * bkerensa left a voicemail
<bkerensa> I will let you know once they call me back
<c_smith-> bkerensa, you here?
<bkerensa> c_smith-: yes
<c_smith-> cool, hey, have you gotten a hold of the Salem Public Library?
<bkerensa> hello?
<bkerensa> LOL
<c_smith-> sorry, had to do something
<bkerensa> <c_smith-> bkerensa, any word from the Library?
<bkerensa> * shantorn has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> c_smith-: Nothing yet
<bkerensa> * bkerensa left a voicemail
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> I will let you know once they call me back
<bkerensa> <c_smith-> bkerensa, you here?
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> c_smith-: yes
<bkerensa> <c_smith-> cool, hey, have you gotten a hold of the Salem Public Library?
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith-> cool, if you can't get a hold of me on IRC, you can shoot me an email any time.
<c_smith-> now to read my new book. not one you might expect a geek to read, the book is Christopher Paolini's Inheritance, have you heard of it?
 * c_smith- is going to be reading, do not attempt to talk to, as I won't respond.
<adam_g> .win 3
<bkerensa> adam_g ?
 * bkerensa continues to try and fix this weird hook program in his WP framework
 * bkerensa yawns
<bkerensa> = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Precise Pangolin' development release =
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-12
<TRAVISg> hello all, who wants to field an audio card question?
<TRAVISg> M audio audiophile 2496 no sound in 11.10 shows up but nothing and remember I am really new
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: No sound?
<TRAVISg> yup
<bkerensa> one sec
<TRAVISg> I have done a little poking
 * bkerensa begins researching
<TRAVISg> around
<TRAVISg> seems to possible be seen as two channel
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> do you have pulse installed?
<TRAVISg> how can I check for sure?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: one sec
<TRAVISg> no worries
<TRAVISg> how you been?
<bkerensa> good
 * bkerensa is reading a ubuntu forum that is in german
<bkerensa> to get a fix
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Can you go to terminal and type: pulseaudio
<TRAVISg> on it
<TRAVISg> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<TRAVISg> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<TRAVISg> that is the outcome
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Can you now run: alsamixer
<TRAVISg> onit
<bkerensa> from terminal and tell me what you see
<bkerensa> or a screenshot and upload to imgur.com perhaps?
<TRAVISg> how do I screen shot?
<bkerensa> Press "PrntScr" button
<TRAVISg> where is that button?
<TRAVISg> is that an add on I may not have?
<bkerensa> uhh
<TRAVISg> I am running gnome fallback
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> Its a default keyboard key
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg> LOL
<bkerensa> on your keyboard
<bkerensa> should automatically take a screenshot and prompt you where to save it
<TRAVISg> I just urinated my self
<bkerensa> ?
<TRAVISg> laughing
<bkerensa> oh geez
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg> http://imgur.com/MEjjR
<Oregonian> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<TRAVISg> I can't believe I never thought of "keyboard button"
<TRAVISg> Oh I bet I screwed up
<TRAVISg> right now I am running sound through my on board
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: OK
<TRAVISg> not the audiophile card as it wasn't working
<bkerensa> can you do this
<TRAVISg> what is that?
<bkerensa> in terminal run: sudo nano /lib/udev/rules.d/90-pulseaudio.rules
<TRAVISg> yup
<bkerensa> then
<TRAVISg> okay
<bkerensa> paste the following into that file: SUBSYSTEMS=="pci", ATTRS{vendor}=="0x1412", ATTRS{device}=="0x1712", ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x1412", ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0xd634", ENV{PULSE_PROFILE_SET}="m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf"
<bkerensa> on its own line
<bkerensa> then after that do "CTRL X"
<bkerensa> it will ask if you want to save
<bkerensa> do Y or Yes
<bkerensa> Let me know when you have done the above
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> then we will go to next step
<TRAVISg> okay
<TRAVISg> said modified buffer
<TRAVISg> I entered y
<TRAVISg> ready i think
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> next
<bkerensa> open a browser and go download this ubuntu-oregon.org/share/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf
<bkerensa> you may have to right click and save it
<bkerensa> once you have done this let me know
<TRAVISg> may I close that terminal?
<bkerensa> not yet
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg> ok
<bkerensa> Now go back to terminal and type: mv /home/travisG/Downloads/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf  /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/profile-sets/
<bkerensa> assuming travisG is your login
<TRAVISg> wait what was that address?
<bkerensa> http://ubuntu-oregon.org/share/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9JuT> (at ubuntu-oregon.org)
<TRAVISg> actually my login is N00B haha
<bkerensa> then replace travisG with that
<TRAVISg> the pulseaudio rules is still up ---open a new terminal?
<TRAVISg> or paste in that?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> if you saved it it would have closed
<bkerensa> it would have asked if you wanted to save the buffer
<bkerensa> and once you press Y
<bkerensa> and enter
<TRAVISg> ah well that didn't happen should I try ctrl x again?
<bkerensa> it will save it and bring you back to prompt
<bkerensa> yeah
<TRAVISg> okay it was hung on a file name screen I hadden't noticed
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> and you hit enter and saved?
<TRAVISg> mv: cannot stat `/home/n00b/Downloads/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf': No such file or directory
<TRAVISg> n00b@n00b-OptiPlex-GX270:~$
<TRAVISg> checked and that is where it is at in the properties tab of the downloaded text file
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> do this
<TRAVISg> all ears
<bkerensa> in terminal do cd /home/n00b/Downloads
<bkerensa> then type ls
<TRAVISg> btw I really appreciate this
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Its no problem... I usually do this till 1am in #Ubuntu anyways :P
<TRAVISg> want a screenshot?
<TRAVISg> n00b@n00b-OptiPlex-GX270:~/Downloads$ ls
<TRAVISg> 2362265600-57153540-tickets.pdf  m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf.txt
<TRAVISg> calendar.ics                     netresponsibility-2.0.deb
<TRAVISg> HPPIW.EXE                        Spotify Installer.exe
<bkerensa> ahh
<TRAVISg> last.fm-1.4.2.58240.src.tar.bz2
<bkerensa> I see what happened
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> do this
<TRAVISg> what happened?
<bkerensa> m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf.txt
<bkerensa> it add .txt
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> we need it to be .conf
<TRAVISg> I suspected
<bkerensa> so just rename it by removing .txt
<TRAVISg> in properties
<bkerensa> you can do this via the GUI file manager if you would like
<bkerensa> or via terminal ;)
<TRAVISg> how in term
<TRAVISg> ?
<TRAVISg> okay now retry the move cammond?
<TRAVISg> *command
<TRAVISg> n00b@n00b-OptiPlex-GX270:~/Downloads$ mv /home/n00b/Downloads/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf  /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/profile-sets/
<TRAVISg> mv: cannot move `/home/n00b/Downloads/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf' to `/usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/profile-sets/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf': Permission denied
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> no no :P
<bkerensa> you need to do sudo mv
<bkerensa> sorry :P
<bkerensa> need sudo to move stuff into that directory
<TRAVISg> ah yup will do
<bkerensa>  sudo mv  /home/n00b/Downloads/m_audio-audiophile-2496.conf  /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/profile-sets/
<TRAVISg> should I change the directory back?
<bkerensa> sudo gives you root privlege
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> change it back where?
<TRAVISg> now in the terminal prompt
<TRAVISg> I am in /downloads
<bkerensa> did the mv command excute successfully ?
<TRAVISg> yup
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> now
<bkerensa> you just need to reboot
<TRAVISg> all right
<bkerensa> and hopefully that will have fixed everything
<bkerensa> no guarantees though :P
<TRAVISg> I will be back shortly with results okay?
<TRAVISg> no luck
<TRAVISg> bekerensa hello thanks for trying with me
<TRAVISg> bkerensa you there?
<TRAVISg> :bkerensa
<bkerensa> Hi
<TRAVISg> hello
<TRAVISg> no luck
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Might want to /join #Ubuntu
<bkerensa> and ask there then =/
<bkerensa> and perhaps ask on forums
<bkerensa> thats all I could find
<TRAVISg> thank you so much
<bkerensa> no problem
<TRAVISg> I have posted on the forums
<TRAVISg> seems another guy has as well so I commented on his
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: #Ubuntu has 1507 people in it so more opinions maybe it will get fixed :D
<TRAVISg> thanx man
<TRAVISg> read the post about you getting the winoze swag
<TRAVISg> is that for review?
<TRAVISg> bkerensa: trying out speaking directly to some one
<bkerensa> the phone?
<bkerensa> oh nah that wasnt for review it was for free just because of my Klout score
<TRAVISg> Klout score?
<TRAVISg> *webchecking Klout*
<TRAVISg> ahhh
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> http://klout.com/#/bkerensa
<Oregonian> Title: Klout | The Standard for Influence (at klout.com)
<TRAVISg> bkerensa: no luck in the big room ah well if you think of anything drop me a line
<bkerensa> kk
<likedsciencwu> hello big-it
<likedsciencwu> big-t
<likedsciencwu> hello c-smith
<likedsciencwu> hello tgm4883
<tgm4883> hi likedsciencwu
<likedsciencwu> HOW ARE YOU TGM48..?
<tgm4883> likedsciencwu, I'm good
<likedsciencwu> OK
<tgm4883> trying to work out my password for xbmc forums
<likedsciencwu> WHAT THAT TGM?
<tgm4883> which apparently I haven't signed into for 10 years, as I haven't used hotmail in almost 15
<tgm4883> I'm trying to find out the status of the mythtv pvr addon
<tgm4883> see if we might want to ship xbmc with mythbuntu
<likedsciencwu> WHAT DO YOU USE OF IT?
<tgm4883> just media playback. I used to use it on my xbox as a launcher
<likedsciencwu> OK GOOD
<likedsciencwu> PLEASE GUID ME TO USE IT TOO
<likedsciencwu> what does the room about it?
<tgm4883> #xbmc
<Oregonian> tgm4883: Error: "xbmc" is not a valid command.
<likedsciencwu> thanks tgm
<tgm4883> yw
<bkerensa> hello
<bkerensa> Good morning and stuff
<bkerensa> #seen nathwill
<Oregonian> bkerensa: nathwill was last seen in #ubuntu-us-or 4 days, 23 hours, 51 minutes, and 16 seconds ago: <nathwill> explaining how awesome we are?
 * bkerensa goes to apply to be a committer
<bkerensa> hello
<nathwill> woot. body worlds today :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-05
<philballew> bkerensa, gonna watch mark shuttleworth keynote in 54 minutes?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> where?
<bkerensa> link?
<bkerensa> philballew: ^
<philballew> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-europe/live-video-streaming
<bkerensa> k
<philballew> bkerensa, link good?
<philballew> you have to sign up so I said I was an ubuntu contributor
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> he is likely just going to talk about Juju/WebApps and Mobile
<bkerensa> I doubt it will be anything new
<philballew> the keynote is called user experience
<philballew> also, your currently talking to new the ca loco lead
<bkerensa> philballew: ah enjoy that :)
<bkerensa> philballew: who else got elected?
<philballew> grant bowman and liz
<bkerensa> :)
<philballew> grant bowman is the best
<bkerensa> he is a very cool dude
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> hes a fedora ambassador as well. something I am looking into.
<bkerensa> heh
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-06
<youpankeys> Hi to everybody
<bkerensa> kees: do you know by chance if Google's Account System takes a while to propagate password changes globally? I am having trouble doing svn check in with google code
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :s you create a svn password
<bkerensa> I see
<kees> bkerensa: did you find out how the bad people got into your stuff?
<bkerensa> kees: so I have not and I am leaning towards thinking it was neither an app or account compromise
<bkerensa> I think something different happened
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> kees:  http://pastebin.com/baRxUH4y
<bkerensa> I have been getting e-mails like that are forged and allegedly come from my facebook friends
<bkerensa> your name has been in them too :)
<bkerensa> but in following up with each person they said I never sent them any message
<bkerensa> nor them to me
<bkerensa> so I did some searching and found out that for some period of time Facebook had a leak of friend data
<bkerensa> I think someone found a way to forge @facebook.com e-mails which deliver messages like a chat on FB
<bkerensa> but FB notably sees that these are forgeries and puts a little icon when it displays the message on FB (why it doesnt completely block them idk)
<kees> bkerensa: oh, maybe I misunderstood? I thought you were cleaning up iframes from an intrusion?
<bkerensa> kees: lol oh
<bkerensa> kees: that was a consulting thing but yeah on that I did find out how :)
<bkerensa> looks like I was confused
<kees> ah-ha, okay
<bkerensa> kees: the client had outdated themes that were using the timthumb image library which had a vulnerability that allowed xss
<bkerensa> http://code.google.com/p/timthumb/issues/detail?id=49
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> sadly wordpress has had native image resizing support for some time now
 * kees nods
<kees> what OS is under that wordpress?
<kees> (not that it would help XSS)
<bkerensa> kees: I believe either CentOS or RHEL since it was a cpanel server
<bkerensa> cpanel = :s
<kees> hehe
<bkerensa> kees: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdpGd74DrBM
<bkerensa> you see this?
<kees> gotta love touch screen calibration *SIGH*
<bkerensa> kees:  :s I hope that gets sorted and is just one machine
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> kees: look look :) they left a backdoor http://pastebin.com/SJuSvJVx
<bkerensa> these guys are fun bad guys :s kind of? :)
<kees> heh, is that a php shell?
<bkerensa> kees: yes
<bkerensa> lol funny their ip re-directs to google
<bkerensa> hah
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know how I can mark a Debian bug as Invalid?
<bkerensa> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=692303
<lubotu1> Debian bug 692303 in searchmonkey "Upgrade Searchmonkey from 0.8.1-8 to 2.0.0" [Wishlist,Open]
<bkerensa> upstream is EOL development of this app so we wont be able to grant the wishlist bug
<slangasek> bkerensa: invalid == closed in Debian
<slangasek> however, I don't see how upstream EOLing prevents the Debian maintainer from upgrading to the last available version?
<bkerensa> slangasek: the latest available source package is windows source not linux
<bkerensa> he has no plans to release for linux or continue development at all
<slangasek> it's still for the Debian maintainer to decide whether to put effort into making the software work on Debian
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm the co-maintainer
<bkerensa> the maintainer is to busy to maintain
<bkerensa> :s
<slangasek> oh, well
<slangasek> then yeah, close the bug ;)
<slangasek> an optionally set the 'wontfix' tag
<bkerensa> kk
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-07
<philballew> bkerensa, did you get set up with steam?
<philballew> I have not gotten my uds email
<bkerensa> philballew: not yet but I am invited just have not got e-mail
<bkerensa> but I am happily using Steam right now
<bkerensa> :P
<philballew> What exactly is steam?
<bkerensa> philballew: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/reddit-users-bypass-valve-linux-beta-invitations
<bkerensa> omg
<bkerensa> u want to use something and you do not know what it is?
<philballew> I hear its a game?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> its a gaming platform
<philballew> Everyone says its cool so I want to play it
<philballew> so like a game store?
<bkerensa> and platform yes
<bkerensa> slangasek: I imagine Iowans are getting lots of calls today :P
<philballew> bkerensa, were you playing these games because you already bought them in windows?
<philballew> or did you buy them today?
<bkerensa> philballew: I already owned them because my fiancee games on Windows
<bkerensa> slangasek:
<bkerensa> <jcastro_> which steve?
<bkerensa> <JoseeAntonioR> Langasek
<bkerensa> <jcastro_> ah yeah
<bkerensa> <jcastro_> abuse him
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> looks like abuse
<philballew> bkerensa, ah, yeah, I found thee free section. My night will have some fun.
<arcupe> Fox called Ohio! It's official.
<arcupe> checkmate
<slangasek> bkerensa: er what is this abuse about?
<bkerensa> slangasek: apparently they wont to interview you on Ubuntu on Air again.
<bkerensa> slangasek: <jcastro_> Rick I think once a cycle is enough
<bkerensa> <jcastro_> the other engineering managers I see as fair game. :)
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I sent you a e-mail
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-08
<bkerensa> slangasek: I <3 http://lintian.debian.org/ best thing since Ubuntu Harvest
<bkerensa> ;p
<slangasek> is it? :)
<slangasek> I guess it's a good source of information about issues that maintainers will likely accept patches for
<slangasek>   Unable to connect to mirrors.cat.pdx.edu:http: [IP: 131.252.208.27 80]
<slangasek> shaaaame
<bkerensa> slangasek: I like it and have as a result got some new contributions into Debian.... On another note do you know much about submittodebian? I really like the tool but it also adds a unnecessary template message to Debian Maintainers that I have to delete each time?
<bkerensa> slangasek: osuosl.org mirror seems to be faster for me at least
<slangasek> bkerensa: the template is there because without it, some submitters had the lovely habit of submitting patches with no explanation whatsoever
<slangasek> I'm not enthralled with the particular template we currently have, but it's better than nothing (based on empirical experience)
<bkerensa> slangasek: can I turn off the template since I would much rather write my own explanation each time?
<slangasek> I don't know
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> from the source, it doesn't look like it
<slangasek> but that would be a reasonable wishlist bug, to override the template or omit it
<bkerensa> slangasek: unfortunately I cannot file a bug against the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<bkerensa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-dev-tools
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> disregard
<bkerensa> hi blkperl
<bkerensa> bdmurray: so on the apport removal mp what did I remove to much of?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Iain Lane looked at the MP I had did for Ubuntu and said it just needed to be re-targeted
<bdmurray> bkerensa: you removed the def doDistUpgrade function
<bdmurray> line 21 in your mp
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> but the function also has enableApport code in it?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1068874
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1068874 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "does not need to enable apport" [Medium,Triaged]
<bkerensa> in the bug you said def DistUpgrade was not necessary
<bkerensa> def DoDistUpgrade*
<bdmurray> DoDistUpgrade in the bug description was just for context
<bdmurray> if you read the function in DistUpgradeController.py you'll see it does a lot more
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/ubuntu-release-upgrader/raring/view/head:/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py#L1082
<bdmurray> from 1092 to 1182
<bdmurray> so you just want to remove the bit that calls enableApport
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok thanks for clarification I will fix that up
<bkerensa> bdmurray: so     if self.config.getWithDefault("Distro","EnableApport", False):
<bkerensa>             self.enableApport()
<bkerensa> under DoDistUpgrade I can remove those two lines?
<blkperl> bkerensa: ?
<bkerensa> blkperl: ??
<c_smith> ohaithar
<c_smith> bkerensa, would Ubuntu still count as Ubuntu if I use the setup that Cairo Dock sets up nowadays?
<blkperl> bkerensa: oh I was responding to your "hi blkperl" at 17:11
<c_smith> my mind is telling me yes, but would like to make sure.
<c_smith> it's basically Cairo Dock providing most of the interface with Compiz and a tad of GNOME.
<c_smith> which how they managed that I'll never know.
<bkerensa> c_smith: sure its just a dock
<cy1> woo
<cy1> I'm back in business!
<cy1> And I still need a laptop that doesn't suck
<bkero> Those are available
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-09
<slangasek> blkperl: hey, what's the schedule look like for the 30th?
<blkperl> slangasek: checking now
<blkperl> slangasek: open
<slangasek> well, er
<slangasek> I mean: what time am I supposed to be somewhere and talking :)
<slangasek> if we're still on for that?
<blkperl> slangasek: 4pm @ PSU Fab 86-01
<slangasek> ok
<blkperl> slangasek: I need a bio, title and small summary of your talk :)
<slangasek> hmmm do you have the first two of those from last time?
<slangasek> or the first one
<blkperl> right... let me find that
<blkperl> success i have it
<blkperl> slangasek: alright so I just need a Topic and Summary
<slangasek> topic wuz "Secure Boot and Linux"
<slangasek> summary I'll send along :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: oh so we will finally have a expert talk about Secure Boot in Portland :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: ping me the calagator link when its done
<slangasek> have there been non-experts talking?
<bkerensa> slangasek: idk is Vincent Zimmer, Intel a expert on Secure Boot on Linux?
<slangasek> he might be? :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: he has a lot of patents... looks like well over 50
<bkerensa> :P
<slangasek> oh right, he's the one who gave the PLUG talk that I missed
<slangasek> anyway, my notes say that yes, he is a Secure Boot expert ;)
<blkperl> bkerensa: might not be open to the public, we will see
<bkerensa> blkperl: not for me :) I will be on vacation still probably
<bkerensa> hi dogweather
<dogweather> Hey, how's it going?
<bkerensa> dogweather: good :) just studying composting :)
<dogweather> Interesting. Trying to fix the desktop?
<bkerensa> dogweather: no :) trying to fix the abundance of leaves that keep dropping on my driveway :)
<dogweather> Ah HAH. Composting, no compositing.
<cy1> bkerensa: I been composting for years! It's really fun.
<dogweather> I'm working on yet another "awesome idea for a website". Sometimes I think I'm out of control.
<bkerensa> cy1: what do you use as accelerator?
<cy1> bkerensa: ...patience?
<bkerensa> cy1: my tree does not permit patience
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> sugar and potatoes FTW
<cy1> bkerensa: I compost away from trees.
<blkperl> slangasek: have you sent the summary along yet?
<bkerensa> slangasek: for some reason submittodebian adds +Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bkerensa> +XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Nicolas Bertolissio <nico.bertol@free.fr>
<bkerensa> to 1 out of 5 patches it send to debian
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> slangasek: I assume if I was doing my work in a debian chroot I would not run into this?
<slangasek> bkerensa: are you sure that change isn't in the tree?  Because Ubuntu policy requires that change to the maintainer field in packages whose source is modified in Ubuntu; the 'update-maintainer' script exists to streamline that exact change
<bkerensa> slangasek: I am totally sure... it keeps assuming the fix is landing in Ubuntu for every few patches I send up and adds those fields
<bkerensa> :P
<slangasek> bkerensa: I filed a bug against ubuntu-dev-tools a while ago asking for maintainer field changes to be automatically stripped out of diffs by submittodebian... I thought that got fixed, but maybe there are still bugs
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> yeah that and the template are driving me nuts :) its a great tool but a bit touchy
<slangasek> bkerensa: er, I can see no reason at all that submittodebian would be *adding* such a change to the diff it sends
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> exactly
<slangasek> are you *really* sure it's not in your local tree?
<bkerensa> 100%
<slangasek> blkperl: haven't sent it yet... can do today-ish... email I should send it to?
<bkerensa> slangasek: 100% the only change I am making is to the control file to add a single depends... nothing is being changed except depends line
<bkerensa> slangasek: blkperl@cat.pdx.edu
<slangasek> bkerensa: what version of ubuntu-dev-tools are you using?
<bkerensa> slangasek: 0.143ubuntu0.1
<slangasek> so, I have that here, and submittodebian definitely doesn't contain any code to add update-maintainer-esque changes
<slangasek> so I think that change really is present in the tree you're running it from
<bkerensa> but we dont even have the packages I'm working on in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> at least in the last case I ran into
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> ok I will look a bit more
<slangasek> bkerensa: so maybe this is the issue you're seeing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/1021917
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1021917 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[submittodebian]'s update-maintainer reversal isn't always the right thing to do" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> which suggests that my previous bug report about this *was* closed, even though I'm not seeing it in the code
<slangasek> oh, there it is: from ubuntutools.update_maintainer import update_maintainer, restore_maintainer
<slangasek> so yeah, bug in submittodebian of some sort
<bkerensa> slangasek: I just did a screencast with a fresh source package
<bkerensa> submittodebian is definately adding changes
<bkerensa> :x
<slangasek> yep, per the above
<bkerensa> oh ok
<slangasek> so the right fix here would be for submittodebian to unapply update-maintainer changes in both the source and target versions
<bkerensa> +1
<bkerensa> slangasek: so until thats fixed if I just did my fixes in debian chroot would it still make add those changes?
<slangasek> bkerensa: I wouldn't expect that to make any difference
<bkerensa> ok
<blkperl> slangasek: what bkerensa said :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-11
<cy1> Anyone know an e-book you can type into?
<cy1> like an e-ink tablet.. or something. low power computing device for writing stuff into.
<cy1> Anyone ever get http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/fun-e-ink-x-and-gumstix working?
<cy1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4WBdagDgSg
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-04
<Brian_H> c_smith: 10-4 was just hoping to have an interactive chat, no worries though
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-05
<slangasek> blkperl, nibalizer: mirrors.cat.pdx.edu is broken again over ipv6?
<blkperl> slangasek: :(
<blkperl> slangasek: are you sure our monitoring hasn't paged us
<slangasek> blkperl: it's not accessible over ipv6 from the outside, AFAICS
<slangasek> 2610:10:20:208::29 still the right address?
<slangasek> $ telnet mirrors.cat.pdx.edu 80
<slangasek> Trying 2610:10:20:208::29...
<slangasek> telnet: connect to address 2610:10:20:208::29: No route to host
<slangasek> Trying 131.252.208.29...
<slangasek> Connected to mirrors.cat.pdx.edu (131.252.208.29).
<slangasek> mtr gets me as far as 2610:10:0:142::2, then ???
<slangasek> source network is 2001:1938:23f:0::
<blkperl> ah dam
<blkperl> slangasek: telnet in 2013? use wget :)
<slangasek> blkperl: wget tests something different :P
<nibalizer> did blkperl fix it?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-06
<blkperl> slangasek: how can I get more kernel information when it crashes, the box freezes up with no messages in syslog
<slangasek> blkperl: remote syslog? serial console?
<blkperl> slangasek: remote syslog didn't have any message either
<slangasek> yeah, that's always a risk
<slangasek> so, serial console
<blkperl> lame
<blkperl> does precise just have a buggy kernel? should I get a backported one
<bkerensa> slangasek: how long does alioth take to sync ssh keys to all the things?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-07
<slangasek> bkerensa: I believe it's an hourly cron job
<bkerensa> slangasek: been waiting about four now :(
<slangasek> dunno then, try the alioth admins
<bkerensa> slangasek: do they have an irc channel?
<slangasek> I think so, but I don't know what it is
<blkperl_> slangasek: ipv6 on mirrors should be fixed now
<bkerensa> I imagine Ubuntu is going to be in the Oregonian
<blkperl_> why?
<bkerensa> https://twitter.com/lucashammill/status/398577040183418880
<bkerensa> blkperl_: a bond got defeated in hillsboro and they have no money for Windows 7
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> someone name dropped me to that guy and he wanted to know if Ubuntu was a feasible option for schools
<bkerensa> I don't think he fully understood that Ubuntu is Linux
<bkerensa> I told him I thought it was totally feasible and that starting kids on open source software early would give them an edge that other students do not have
<blkperl_> bkerensa: interesting
<blkperl_> so there running Windows XP? poor studnets
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and cannot afford a support contract from Microsoft or new systems or anything really
<blkperl_> also Ubuntu lab is non trivial because canonical doesn't support it
<nibalizer> blkperl_: you have a tail
<bkerensa> blkperl: true
<blkperl> bkerensa: theres a steep learning curve for the admin setting it up too
<blkperl> (same is true for windows 7 though)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-08
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://showterm.io/
<nibalizer> ooo
<bkerensa> nibalizer: chat.meatspac.es check it tomorrow when Portland wakes up
<slangasek> bkerensa: why are you assaulting me with ruby?
<bkerensa> hah
 * nibalizer chases slangasek around the room waving a giant salami
<slangasek> is this a metaphor for the rails community? :)
<nibalizer> no im just being random
<nibalizer> so loogin at some strollback
<nibalizer> im sure blkperl (and me too ) would be down to sit down with some admins in hillsboro and talk to them about how we do ubuntu labs and share puppet code and stuff
<nibalizer> i dont even know how computing is supposed to /work/ in primary education any more
<slangasek> neither do the educators, so you're ok
<blkperl> slangasek: are there future plans to support NFS mounting in lxc? :)
<slangasek> blkperl: ask lxc upstream? :)
<blkperl> but you are my upstream :)
<nibalizer> slangasek: whats up with this?
<nibalizer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/debmirror.git;a=commitdiff;h=fcd972395b0201fcde4915d282982926f0d04c56;hp=7fcdf0d225c480b386c5a1f487e68dc39b57e771
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-09
<slangasek> nibalizer: joeyh being a jerky troll?  nothing unusual there :)
<nibalizer> oh so its not like ubuntu is biting the hand that feeds it or whatever
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-03
<bkerensa> wxl: tgm4883 has access to IRC to add folks IIRC
<wxl> tgm4883: could you be so kind as to add me to the channel access list?
<tgm4883> bkerensa: wxl is team lead?
<tgm4883> wxl: you should have quite a bit of access now
<wxl> thx tgm4883
<tgm4883> yw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or/  | ► IRC Meeting: Thursdays at 6:30pm |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | 14.10 is now released! \o/
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-04
<c_smith> so, how goes things here?
<wxl> it's going c_smith :)
<wxl> we have an updated topic that doesn't have incorrect information!!!!!
<c_smith> lol I noticed
<c_smith> wxl, meeting this week?
<wxl> c_smith: unless i send the last minute no-go like last week XD
<c_smith> I make no guaruntees that I can make it, but I'll try, just to be able to see it without having to read a log. XD
<wxl> hehehe
<c_smith> in case anyone here needs a good laugh, here's an old Linux kernel comment: http://pastebin.com/PTgdsaa1
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or | ► IRC Meeting: Thursdays at 6:30pm
<wxl> neater.
<wxl> fits on one line.
<wxl> amazing.
<wxl> ANYWHO
<wxl> sgclark: you got mail (snails will be there soon)
<wxl> meeting tomorrows folks
<sgclark> wxl: cool thanks :)
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> sgclark: also sent a brochure for free geek. didn't know if you had it but
<sgclark> ty
<wxl> how's kubuntu-land sgclark?
<sgclark> crazy packaging issue with upstream atm heh
<sgclark> otherwise good
<wxl> oh yikes
<wxl> lubuntu's having fun with qt. we're coming along. i think we might actually get it done before the end of the cycle.
<sgclark> nice :)
<wxl> we have a prototype iso that i have to say actually looks pretty nice
<wxl> mostly i've been trying to do triage. it seems i'm the only one who does it for lxde stuff :/
<sgclark> :(
<wxl> it's ok. i have plans to expand our QA team to do bug triage. should have been that way to begin with
<bdmurray> wxl: Did my response to your email about that bug being fixed help?
<wxl> bdmurray: totally. i stored it for future reference. meanwhile i guess i need access to the errors report, so i put in a request for that.
<wxl> bdmurray: thanks for checking up on me. :)
<bdmurray> no problem
<wxl> bdmurray: while you're here, can i point you at two interesting bugs?
<bdmurray> sure
<wxl> bdmurray: i'm not sure you can do much with them as they seem to affect old intel graphics chips only, but perhaps you might know someone among that team that can help test
<wxl> this apparently affects intel i810s https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1385920
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1385920 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "System does not boot to a functional graphical display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> and this one i915 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389904
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1389904 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "With the recent update to xserver-xorg-video-intel, system boots to a black screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> same basic symptoms
<wxl> but the situations are certainly different
<wxl> tl;dr they need someone with the hardware to verify and triage them
<wxl> i've asked the OPs to test across multiple versions/flavors and figure out where the problem exists and where it doesn't
<wxl> i should probably mark them as incomplete
<wxl> i'll do that now
<bdmurray> There is an #ubuntu-x channel
<wxl> mm k
<bdmurray> I'm really not that familiar with Xorg bugs
<wxl> ko
<bdmurray> bug 1389904 should be flagged as a regression
<lubotu1> bug 1389904 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "With the recent update to xserver-xorg-video-intel, system boots to a black screen" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389904
<bdmurray> e.g. tagged regression-update
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> oh ic
<wxl> known working before
<bdmurray> right and caused by a package version from -updates
<wxl> k
<bdmurray> and it maybe be a duplicate of bug 1376966
<lubotu1> bug 1376966 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "gpu-manager treats all files in /etc/modprobe.d as config files" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376966
<bdmurray> oh, nope sorry of the confusion
<wxl> yeah i was wondering where you were going with that XD
<wxl> bdmurray: since you have error tracker access and i still don't https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/1386559
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1386559 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector:SystemError:on_activate:__init__:updateLanguageView:openCache:__init__:__init__:open" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> wxl: what about it?
<wxl> bdmurray: well i can't see any of the supposed more information :)
<wxl> so little i can do with it…
<bdmurray> what do you want to do with it?
<wxl> triage it hopefully XD
<wxl> it appears to be marked against lubuntu else lubuntu packages team probably wouldn't be subscribed
<wxl> but i can't see any info on it
<bdmurray> the lubuntu-packages team is subscribed to all bugs about language-selector
<bdmurray> the bug was opened by someone (seb128) with error tracker access so they presumably know what they are doing
<bdmurray> He is listed in the "Notified of all changes" section
<wxl> ok i'll leave well enough alone
<bdmurray> with bugs created by the bridge that's best
<wxl> ok that's good to know thanks!
<bdmurray> I've update the bug some though
<wxl> thank you :)
<wxl> yeah it won't work in the guest session
<wxl> the guest does not have access to any of thge system files
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-07
<c_smith> was the meeting at 5 or 6?
<c_smith> freakin' a.... wifi cut out
<wxlS5> Hello folks
<wxlS5> having to be mobile here
<wxlS5> Hopefully meetingology will be behaving
<c_smith> wxlS5: yup
 * c_smith is here from a Chromebook
<wxlS5> Oooh exciting
<wxlS5> incidentially i'm on a samsung galaxy s5
<wxlS5> using a bluetooth keyboard to not have so many problems with typing :)
<c_smith> I gathered as much from the "S5" part
<c_smith> got Android 5.0 on my 2012 N7 (love being able to build AOSP from source then just pull in a Gapps zip others have built)
<wxlS5> Heh'
<c_smith> welcome, polson8
<wxlS5> I wish I had a touch target
<c_smith> wxlS5: have you had the chance to check out Inbox by Google?
<polson8> thanks cody
<wxlS5> You mean the new gmail c_smith?
<c_smith> wxlS5: bingo
<wxlS5> Eyah I likes it
<wxlS5> just need pgp
<c_smith> it's neat, ain't it? and true. once that comes, I'll be a happy camper
<c_smith> but it fits well with my AOSP build
<wxlS5> Me too
<wxlS5> I sent them feedback through the app
<wxlS5> oh
<wxlS5> It's time to
<wxlS5> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Nov  7 02:31:34 2014 UTC.  The chair is wxlS5. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<c_smith> awesome.
<wxlS5> #chair wxlS5
<meetingology> Current chairs: wxlS5
<wxlS5> #topic release parties and funding
<wxlS5> apparently the topic command doesn't have any feedback
<wxlS5> but it shows up in the logs
<wxlS5> anyways I had bkerensa give me a little update on what he thought a release party would cost
<c_smith> I'd be willing to bet that COULD be added as a feature request.
<wxlS5> I ran that through the loco council
<wxlS5> yeah i'll file a bug XD
<wxlS5> Apparently the loco council would like to make sort of a standard
<wxlS5> there's apparently a site that ubuntu has for allocating donations for such purposes
<wxlS5> I linked that on the agenda
<wxlS5> so i'm going to try to see if I can get some funding going but it would be nice to know who, if anyone, is actually interested in hosting one
<wxlS5> they won't just write you a check unless it's for reimbursement
<wxlS5> so you kind of tell them "pay this much to this vendor" and so on
<wxlS5> SOOOO if anyone DOES want to do a release party, get in touch!
<wxlS5> i'll see if I can't get something going here in eugene
<wxlS5> So that's all I got to say on that
<c_smith> I'll say I'd LIKE release parties to happen, whether I can attend is another thing
<wxlS5> Yeah I hear that
<wxlS5> well you can always poke around and see if you can find anyone that might be interested
<wxlS5> Usually people don't have the time, the money, or the organizational capacity/interest
<c_smith> I'll ask Phil and jvlb tomorrow at the Ubuntu Hour about this
<wxlS5> sounds like we got the money covered so if we can fnid someone with the other two taken care of.. ;)
<wxlS5> sounds like a good plan!
<wxlS5> #nick c_smith
<c_smith> ???
<wxlS5> #action c_smith will see if we can find someone in Salem to do a release party
<meetingology> ACTION: c_smith will see if we can find someone in Salem to do a release party
<wxlS5> apparently you're supposed to add chairs or nicks before doing actions
<c_smith> I make no guaruntees.
<wxlS5> Thus "if":)
<c_smith> also, Salem is rather small (compared to portland)  so chances are slim. but I'll see about it
<wxlS5> well eugene is small relative to portland too
 * wxlS5 shrugs
<c_smith> true, but Eugene has more venues than coffee shops
<c_smith> *than just coffee shops
<wxlS5> my thinking is that our goal is not to unite the ubuntu contributors in oregon but also encourage new users and such
<c_smith> makes sense.
<wxlS5> I figure it's a success even if we do no more than get a couple folks
<wxlS5> we'll see
<c_smith> I'll also see how feasible it is to have a party at Borderlands Games.
<wxlS5> Oooh that would be cool
<c_smith> this is all as time permits, though
<wxlS5> Understood
<wxlS5> which is why it's always good to delegate
<wxlS5> Anywho speaking of salem/ubuntu hour
<c_smith> yep
<wxlS5> #topic keeping the calendar updated
<wxlS5> so if you look at the channel topic you can see i've linked us to the loco page
<wxlS5> I guess I could have used the wiki page but I think it knid of needs an overhaul
<wxlS5> I see the loco page as the contact/event page
<wxlS5> a bulletin board if you will
<wxlS5> which I think is more appropriate to a loco
<wxlS5> pretty soon i'm going to get rid of that annoying planet feed in there
<wxlS5> then the next thing we need is more events
<wxlS5> i've been trying to at least add the monthly euglug talks
<wxlS5> but the more events we can put on there the better
<c_smith> I had an entry for the Ubuntu Hours over a year ago, not sure how accurate it is now.
<wxlS5> if anyone knows of linux-related events or opportunities that we could use to get together/spread the word, the better
<wxlS5> I mean let me know
<wxlS5> In fact
<wxlS5> #nick wxl
<c_smith> on that topic, there WAS someone who wanted to start the Salem LUG back up, don't think it ever made it past ambition
<wxlS5> #action wxl will figure out if we an add edit access to the calendar page
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will figure out if we an add edit access to the calendar page
<wxlS5> in the meawhile, i'll work on making the bimonthly ubuntu hour pages
<wxlS5> How many people show up at the hour?
<c_smith> usually just me, phil and jvlb, but occasionally others
<wxlS5> Well that's better than nothing
<c_smith> and even I'm not always there anymore (college)
<c_smith> so often times it's just jvlb and phill
<wxlS5> maybe you could call it "SLUG Ubuntu Hour"
<wxlS5> if you call yourself a LUG, you must be :)
<c_smith> hmmmm, that's an idea.
<wxlS5> might attract some people that wouldn't show up normally
<wxlS5> I mean I don't go to our LUG's "support meetings"
<c_smith> Phil also does the Mac user group, so he might have some insight on that type of thing.
<wxlS5> they usually consist of snacking and idle talk
<wxlS5> and I kind of don't have time for that :)
<c_smith> lol kinda hour the Ubuntu Hours are.
<wxlS5> Right
<wxlS5> but the EUGLUG monthly talks are well attended
<wxlS5> I mean we had like 15 people show up for a talk about firefox's crash reporting tools
<c_smith> this is giving me some stuff to bring up to them tomorrow.
<wxlS5> well good luck with that
<wxlS5> if I can help out in any way, let me know
<c_smith> with any luck, we'll have at least one answer.
<wxlS5> :)
<wxlS5> well one from phill and one from jvlb XD
<c_smith> yep
<c_smith> question, though, and somewhat unrelated: have you gotten admin access to the FB and Google+ pages?
<wxlS5> So tl;dr on topic at hand, let me know of any relevant events even if they're just linux related
<wxlS5> also speaking of macs they're *nix at heart. We don't discriminate at our lug
<c_smith> I'll do what research I can.
<wxlS5> I have access to fb (I replied to that guy that you did)
<wxlS5> I don't think I have access to g+
<wxlS5> #action wxl will figure out how to access to the Google+ page
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will figure out how to access to the Google+ page
<wxlS5> I don't use facebook/g+ too much unfortunately
<c_smith> alright. if you have a Google+ account, send me a link to your G+ profile after this and I'll try and get you hooked up
<wxlS5> Oh cool
<wxlS5> we don't have a twitter acct do we?
<polson8> there is one
<c_smith> it's fairly unused anymore. but I used to put announcements every so often (the Google+ page)
<polson8> unless it was deleted in the last few months or something
<wxlS5> Ok i'll have to look into that too
<c_smith> not sure how much the Twitter page is used, though
<wxlS5> #action wxl will make sure we have a twitter account and set it up to repost to facebook with selective tweets
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will make sure we have a twitter account and set it up to repost to facebook with selective tweets
<wxlS5> that ought to help some
<wxlS5> Ok next topic
<wxlS5> #topic Ubuntu Online Summit
<wxlS5> this is kind of a shot in the dark, but I wanted to see if anyone wanted to do an UOS session
<wxlS5> I talked to michael hall and he seemed to be into it agreeing that every loco should do one
<wxlS5> I know when lubuntu has done sessions in the past, we have gained contributors because of it
<c_smith> I myself can't.
<wxlS5> subsequently, we may gain more members if we do something
<wxlS5> i'm already doing a lubuntu session on my lunch hour at work on thursday and I have things going on the other two days so I kind of can't
<wxlS5> but just saying it would be a good thing to do
<wxlS5> I could come up with content if someone wanted to do it
<wxlS5> putting it out there :)
<wxlS5> maybe someone reading the logs will be into it
<wxlS5> Next
<wxlS5> #topic marketing materials
<c_smith> I'll point jvlb and phill to the logs so they can read them (though I have a feeling they already do so)
<wxlS5> Thanks :)
<wxlS5> I made a link on the agenda to the ppa that houses our marketing materials like logos and such
<wxlS5> I think we need to update them
<wxlS5> I got a plan for the logo
<wxlS5> I'll be honest I haven't even looked at the brochure but wanted to put the link out there to folks if anyone had ideas for updating them
<wxlS5> otherwise i'm going to get a bunch printed and make them available to folks
<wxlS5> I figure if we give them out to everyone in the loco they can stash some where they go
<wxlS5> schools, libraries, stores, rec. Centers etc.
<c_smith> if you can get a hold of jvlb, he's the one who did the current brochures and logo
<c_smith> he might be a ton of help
<wxlS5> Ideally it should be sufficient to give people a reason to check out ubuntu more and if they're already users, encourage them to join us :)
<wxlS5> oh that's great info
<wxlS5> #action wxl will track down jvlb about marketing materials
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will track down jvlb about marketing materials
<wxlS5> so anyways start thinking about where you might drop some off.. i'll post to the list when I have brochures available
<wxlS5> And lastly
<polson8> looks like the brochure has a link to ubuntu-oregon.org, which seems to be a "parked" domain
<wxlS5> Oh yeah that needs to be fixed
<wxlS5> I could register it or some other domain but hey i'm just a volunteer not a rich man :)
<wxlS5> so I want to get ubuntu to cover it but we need to become an approved loco first
<wxlS5> And that's why i'm trying to come up with all these other ideas for events and evangelism
<wxlS5> when we can show they've done the work, they'll get us a domain
<polson8> i got my domain for $10.99 :)
<wxlS5> Right right
<polson8> yeah the ideas sound good. anyway, i better let you carry on...
<wxlS5> and i'm sure ubuntu-oregon.org was cheap but then bkerensa (bless his heart) moved on
<wxlS5> and that's what i'm worried about taking it on by myself. It's not necessarily sustainable into the future
<polson8> perhaps for now, the link to the loco page or the wiki page will fit on the brochure?
<wxlS5> plus I understand that there's a general syntax to how they like to keep the domains and ubuntu-oregon.org is not it :) for consistency's sake it might be best to make it right
<wxlS5> yes or we can just make a short link to it
<wxlS5> v.gd/ubuntu-us-or perhaps
<wxlS5> #action wxl will make sure the contact information (e.g. URL) is correct on the brochure
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will make sure the contact information (e.g. URL) is correct on the brochure
<wxlS5> and last but not least
<wxlS5> #topic Linux Fest Northwest
<wxlS5> it's official: we're signed up to have a booth at LFNW in Washington in April next year
<wxlS5> so if anyone wants to join the fun, let me know!
<wxlS5> that's about all I have to say about that and in general
<wxlS5> that being said
<wxlS5> #topic general chitchat :)
<wxlS5> Oh I guess it's that time
<wxlS5> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Nov  7 03:09:56 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2014/ubuntu-us-or.2014-11-07-02.31.moin.txt
<wxlS5> Thanks everyone for showing up :)
<c_smith> wxlS5: send me a /msg with your Google+ profile and I'll get you on the Ubuntu Oregon page. because I have to go for now
<wxlS5> will do c_smith
<wxlS5> Thanks again!
<wxlS5> Ok everyone that's all i've got so far
<wxlS5> i'm going to head out and get something to eat
<polson8> enjoy!
<wxlS5> thanks for showing up poison8!
<polson8> got to do what I can. I'm the one from "the middle of nowhere" on the mailing list, so dont foresee making it the meetings soon
<wxlS5> It's ok
<wxlS5> I think i'm alone in Eugene
<wxlS5> at least for being in the LoCo
<wxlS5> I need to do my own job of evangelising
<sgclark> blah I got distracted by new plasma5 release :(
 * sgclark reads backlog
<wxlS5> No worries sgclark
<polson8> for now. if all goes well, i'll be in eugene in a few months. don't know much about evangelizing though.
<wxlS5> Cool poison8!
<wxlS5> Look me up when/if you get here
<polson8> ok... or hopefully will make it to a LUG meeting :)
<wxlS5> Yeah that'll work
<wxlS5> i'll be there!
<wxlS5> At least the monthly talks
<sgclark> wxlS5: I am an UOS users track lead
<wxlS5> sgclark: oooh so you'er going to do a session for us? :)
<sgclark> wxlS5: I can yeah, I can't put anything together though, I am overbooked in stuff to do :(
<sgclark> wxlS5: I can schedule it tho
<wxlS5> Ooooh well i'll see what stuff I can put together and run it by the team!
<wxlS5> exciting!
<sgclark> wxlS5: I will create a blueprint here in a bit
<sgclark> wxlS5: and add you to it
<wxlS5> sounds good!
<wxlS5> thanks sgclark!!!
<sgclark> wxlS5: np :) sorry I missed meeting, need to get a ping service lol
<wxlS5> in the meanwhile i'm going to head out
<wxlS5> hahahah
<sgclark> see yas!
<wxlS5> nite
<c_smith> wxl: did Ben manage to add you to the managers list on the Google+ page?
<c_smith> I found out I myself can't add you (insufficient priveledges)
<wxl> c_smith: yeah i think so. just going through emails now
<c_smith> cool
<wxl> thx for checking
<c_smith> no prob
<wxl> now i just need to figure out who owns our twitter page
<wxl> the planet feed thing is gone from the loco page
<wxl> so now it looks a bit more normal
<wxl> i also need access to the flickr.
<wxl> i may just create a group
<bkerensa> wxl: I own the twitter
<bkerensa> wxl: I don't remember the password but its setup to email the list owner anyways I think
<wxl> bkerensa: email goes to th**@g***.** so i think not
<bkerensa> what?
<bkerensa> I do not own any address like that
<wxl> well it's obfuscated
<wxl> bkerensa: what about the flickr?
<bkerensa> wxl: thats the wrong twitter thats been abandoned two team leads back
<bkerensa> wxl: @ubuntu_us_or was most recent
<wxl> oic
<bkerensa> wxl: flickr is mine too
<wxl> bkerensa: i vote we just delete the flickr. a group is more better, imho.
<bkerensa> wxl: loco portal doesn't support groups
<wxl> bkerensa: loco portal suggests otherwise :)
<bkerensa> hmm maybe they added support since I listed tinkered with it
<bkerensa> its been two years now so probably
<bkerensa> either way the Flickr Pro ran out anyways
<wxl> c_smith: how would you describe ubuntu hour?
<bkerensa> wxl: an Ubuntu Hour is where people gather to talk about and celebrate Ubuntu
<c_smith> just anyone attending shooting the breeze and answering questions should they come up
<bkerensa> could be at a cafe or pub or something
<wxl> ok
<bkerensa> wxl: also Jams are fun
<wxl> bkerensa: working on one for eugene at the end of next cycle!
<wxl> very excited by it
<bkerensa> wxl: so you have a focus?
<bkerensa> Bugs/Doc/Dev?
<wxl> bkerensa: well i have a venue so that's a good start :)
<wxl> my plan was to focus on what are the many things that can be done in the community
<wxl> since it doesn't appear that it's easy for people to find a place
<wxl> so i was going to keep it rather unfocused
<c_smith> wxl: the Ubuntu Hours here in salem take place at a coffee shop. so perfect setting
<c_smith> now if only the packages Crouton is downloading would finish.....
<wxl> c_smith: i made jvlb the contact. i hope that's appropriate
<c_smith> we'll know soon enough if he would rather remain off that list
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-08
<WalterN> whats this talk about a new logo?
<wxl> WalterN: nevermind :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-09
<wxl> sgclark: i forgot we talked about doing a UOS session. are we planning on an hour?
<wxl> so why does virt need root?
<wxl> oops wrong channel but feel free to answer if you want :)
<sgclark> wxl: I need to know what day/time for the UOS
